# Como puedo reducir Voltaje de UPS de 110V a 50V



## nemo2578 (Dic 4, 2012)

Hola amigos permitanme presentarme , me llamo luis soy administrador de redes informaticas y bueno a ver si me pueden ayudar
tengo una UPS de computadora que a la salida entrega 110V CC, y necesito reducir esos 110V a 48V pero DC
alguna idea?


----------



## claudio230 (Dic 4, 2012)

110 volts de corriente continua????????????? o de alterna ??? me parece raro que sea de continua



primero tenes que saber el consumo en 48 voltios cuantos amperes???
segundo salvo por ser UPS , yo haria una fuente directamente.


----------



## nemo2578 (Dic 4, 2012)

Tienes rason amigo sorry 110V CA y necesitaria 48V 60A DC


----------



## claudio230 (Dic 4, 2012)

60 amperes eso es como 3000 vatios no creo que tu ups sea asi de grande, para una PC es de 500 vatios, para dos quizás 1000., Las fuentes de transmisores de FM son de 30 amper 40 a lo sumo es mucha corriente 60 amper, hay que estudiar muy bien conectores y demás creo que es una fuente bastante especial


----------



## nemo2578 (Dic 4, 2012)

A ver amigo disculpa un poco mi ignorancia de electronica se solo lo basico basico, a ver el objetivo es alimentar un motorcito con esa UPS la bateria que esta conectada a la UPS es de 12V 60A (o al menos eso es lo que dice) y el motorcito trabaja con 40V 60 A , estuve leyendo aqui en el foro el tema de los inversores y un amigo de la Universidad me recomendo que usara una UPS y le redujera el voltage, una ves mas disculpen mi ignorancia


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2012)

Con un modulador PWM bastaría pero depende para que y con que fin necesitarias mas experiencia en electronica

O 4 baterias de 12V 60A


----------



## claudio230 (Dic 4, 2012)

a ver motorcito podes ser mas especifico un motor de 40 volts 60 amper debe ser un motor bastante grande podes poner fotos¡¡¡??


----------



## nemo2578 (Dic 5, 2012)

Si es un motorcito de bicicleta electrica no son muy grandes deja ver si luego cuando termine la reunion subo algunas fotos


----------



## cristian_elect (Dic 6, 2012)

Motorcito?? 40Vdc y 60Amp con esos valores es un motor grande.


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 6, 2012)

Hace algún tiempo me trajeron una bicicleta eléctrica y tenía 4 baterías de ups 12v en serie, el motor de esta era de 60W no de 60A, verifica la lectura por favor pues hablamos de dos cosas muy distintas, pues un motor de 48v 60A lo usan montacargas electricos no bicicletas


----------



## nemo2578 (Dic 6, 2012)

Hola amigo a ver si la bicicleta usa 4 baterias de 12V a 18A cada una imagino que en total el motor consumiria los 48 V +-60A no ?? bueno en fin el motor era de una bici marca minerva , no tiene por ningun lado nada que diga de cuanto es, y como no era mio no se decirte bien los datos de la bicicleta , se que era una bici marca minerva de las chinas, un saludo y gracias por responder


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 6, 2012)

nemo2578 dijo:


> Hola amigo a ver si la bicicleta usa 4 baterias de 12V a 18A cada una imagino que en total el motor consumiria los 48 V +-60A no ?? bueno en fin el motor era de una bici marca minerva , no tiene por ningun lado nada que diga de cuanto es, y como no era mio no se decirte bien los datos de la bicicleta , se que era una bici marca minerva de las chinas, un saludo y gracias por responder



Hola...Las que conozco son de 350W a 600W y usan baterías de 12V a 12A-h en serie pero el motor es trifasico. En esos sistemas el control es microprocesado y mediante puentes H y por las baterías solo podes saber la tension de trabajo del sistema pero por lo general el motor trabaja a otra.
De todas formas 4 baterías de 12V a 18A si las pones en serie te dan 12Vx4=48Vdc a 18A no a 60A  y en paralelo 12Vdc a 18Ax4 =72A y generalmente tiene de autonomía mas de 1h por lo que el motor no puede ser de esa potencia si no menor.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 6, 2012)

Puede que el motor si que sea de esa potencia; no se va acelerando al 100% de potencia el 100% del tiempo.
La pega de todo esto es que normalmente no se van a "llevar bien" un pwm y después colgando un controlador brushless. Aparte de las pérdidas energéticas de cada paso.


Por cierto son A·h no A/h


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 7, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Puede que el motor si que sea de esa potencia; no se va acelerando al 100% de potencia el 100% del tiempo.
> La pega de todo esto es que normalmente no se van a "llevar bien" un pwm y después colgando un controlador brushless. Aparte de las pérdidas energéticas de cada paso.
> 
> 
> Por cierto son A·h no A/h



" @scooter "...Gracias por la corrección de las unidades de medida...de lo que yo hablo es de lo que aparece en la imagen que adjunto y según esta pagina http://vehiculoselectricos.nichese.com/motorbicicleta.html en España el limite lega de potencia es de 250W aunque se que en USA se usan equipos de este tipo de 600W.
El motor no se acelera el 100% del tiempo al 100% de la potencia pero tampoco se les puede sacar a las baterías el 100% de la potencia nominal sin estropearlas aparte de las protecciones que tiene el sistema de control que no deja operar el  mismo si la tensión no supera cierto umbral mínimo de trabajo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## nemo2578 (Dic 7, 2012)

Amigo ricbevi ese mismo es el motor que tengo en casa y que pretendo echar a andar con una bateria de auto, seria posible esto ?? teniendo en cuenta que la bateria de auto es de 12V


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 7, 2012)

nemo2578 dijo:


> Amigo ricbevi ese mismo es el motor que tengo en casa y que pretendo echar a andar con una bateria de auto, seria posible esto ?? teniendo en cuenta que la bateria de auto es de 12V



Definitivamente NO de forma sencilla ya que te reitero lleva un sistema de control para funcionar por que es trifasico. El mismo contiene un micro-controlador que es el encargado de excitar el campo correspondiente en el momento correspondiente...si es igual debe tener  3 salidas de cable grueso y 5 de cable fino..los tres gruesos son los campos de motor en si y los cinco mas finos corresponden a GND mas uno de alimentación de los sensores de 5Vdc y la salida de los tres sensores de efecto Haal que son  utilizados por el micro-controlador para saber que  campo del motor encender. Si le das tension por un breve instante entre dos de los cables gruesos(no importa cuales) solo moverá el motor un poco sin alcanzar a girar.

Ric.


----------



## nemo2578 (Dic 8, 2012)

Bueno nada entonces es una mision imposible no ? solo quedaria buscar las 4 baterias de 12v, sin embargo alguien por ahi me dijo que probara con un inversor dc-dc 12V-48V crees que esto sea por gusto ?


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 8, 2012)

nemo2578 dijo:


> Bueno nada entonces es una mision imposible no ? solo quedaria buscar las 4 baterias de 12v, sin embargo alguien por ahi me dijo que probara con un inversor dc-dc 12V-48V crees que esto sea por gusto ?



" @nemo2578 "Debes contestar estas preguntas:
1)¿El motor tiene todas las conexiones que describo mas arriba?
2) Si la primera fuera positiva ¿tienes el controlador del motor, acelerador y demás cosas que lleva el sistema?
3)¿Donde quieres colocar el motor o que uso le darás?
Te hago estas preguntas por que el problema de la conversión de la tensión depende de muchos factores.
Si es para usar en una bicicleta el sistema como esta diseñado de fabrica es el mas eficiente posible en cuanto a peso, $$$ y potencia ya que no solo importa la tensión de alimentación si no la potencia disponible. Ej: puedes hacer un conversor PWM como te recomendaron pero si lo alimentas con una bateria de 12V a 12A no tendrás prácticamente autonomía por que se agotara la carga de la única batería al poco de poner a andar el motor.

Ric.


----------



## nemo2578 (Dic 8, 2012)

a ver la bateria es 12V 60A y pretendo que me dure al menos 2 horas, he visto algunos inversores de corriente de 12v-48v 300W el inconveniente es que es de directa para alterna, entonces me haria falta uno que sea dc-dc (en el caso de que funcione) o  tal ves conectar la bateria a una UPS de pc , solo quedaria el inconveniente que la ups la salida es 110v ALterno y yo lo que necesito para mover el motor son 40v dc dime si estoy diciendo alguna disparatada, un saludo fraternal


----------



## nemo2578 (Dic 8, 2012)

ricbevi contestando a tus preguntas
 1 No sabria muy bien decirte
2 Si tengo todo lo que lleva el sistema de hecho acabo de traer la bicicleta electrica donde estaba instalado el motor
3 Volverlo a instalar en la bicicleta para que el dueno pueda al menos ir y venir del trabajo que son unos 7 kilometros mas menos

Gracias a todos por la paciencia y por dedicarme un poquito de su tiempo, en verdad les agradesco un mundo lo que hacen


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 8, 2012)

nemo2578 dijo:


> a ver la bateria es 12V 60A y pretendo que me dure al menos 2 horas, he visto algunos inversores de corriente de 12v-48v 300W el inconveniente es que es de directa para alterna, entonces me haria falta uno que sea dc-dc (en el caso de que funcione) o  tal ves conectar la bateria a una UPS de pc , solo quedaria el inconveniente que la ups la salida es 110v ALterno y yo lo que necesito para mover el motor son 40v dc dime si estoy diciendo alguna disparatada, un saludo fraternal



En mi opinión hacer el sistema PWM estable y que funcione de forma eficiente para llevar a 48Vdc esa bateria de 12V te costara en todo sentido(económico y tiempo) mas que la compra de 4 baterías de 12Vdc a 12A-h.
Por esa cuestión se fabrica de esa forma con baterías separadas de 12V cada una.
Hay fuentes PWM que partiendo de los 12Vdc de una batería suben el voltaje a esos valores 48Vdc y mas para los sistemas denominados acá en Argentina "Autos Tuneados" a los cuales se les agregan entre otras cosas y al que le gusta tremendos amplificadores de audio de gran potencia. En el foro tienes varios temas relacionados a las fuentes Switching  o conmutadas y alguna seguramente llenara tu requerimiento empezando por este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-conmutada-switching-8558/ 

Ric.


----------



## nemo2578 (Dic 10, 2012)

Hola amigo, primero que todo espero que hallas pasado un buen fin de semana, y pues nada a ver en Cuba que es donde yo vivo, las baterias esas de 12V no se encuentran faciles, ni te imaginas cuantas bibicletas electricas hay paradas por falta de esas baterias y cuando de la encuentras si te digo el precio te caerias para atras, por eso el tema de echarlo a andar con la bateria de auto , con el circuito hay mas posibilidades partiendo de que muchos de los componestes los puedo sacar de fuentes de computadoras rotas y ups, gracias voy a ver lo que me enviastes y luego te comento un saludo


----------

